# Turkey Dogs...



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

This makes me so sad.. but so appreciative for the people who are helping here in the US

How Istanbul's street dogs end up in America - CNN.com


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great story with a happy ending for all these beautiful Goldens fortunately. 

Several GR Rescues have taken in Goldens from Turkey. 

Here's Adopt a Golden's website link for the ones they have taken in-

http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/turkeydogs.as


----------

